# Thinking of buying a K&N



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I am keeping my car stock cause i want to sell it in about a year for a mkiii supra turbo. Would buying a K&N air filter be worth the gas mileage for my 240, because there is a new one in ther already so i dont know if a k&n is worth my money, whats your guys input?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They mostly just sound cool and improve throttle response. You may be lucky and get maybe half a hp out of it


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

a cone filter or just a regular resuable filter that replaces stock one? 

cone filter will get you what Joel said. the reusable filter that replaces stock one will get you nothing but the advantage of a resuable filter.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I bought my HKS filter for $20. I'm happy with it. And all I bought was the filter no chrome intake crap.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

box filter, and i need to know if it will add sufficient gas mileage that will make up for the $30 of buying the filter.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u want better gas mileage. 
don't floor ur car.
drive slow.
drive with windows down. (no a/c) 
don't drive a lot.
don't drive far.

that should help


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks but i already know that much, i really want to know what effects a k&n will have


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If your car is a 5-spd. then get to you speed fast, keep your R's low, and no burning rubber!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the k&n will either give you some SOTP kick or not... it all depends on perception... but it WILL net you some 3-5 ponies, depending on whether you get just the cone or a CAI, too.

Mileage is just about the same, but once you start goingthe intake/exhaust route, your mileage goes down as your HP goes up.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i doubt just the filter will have much effect at all. the intake pipe is really where the restriction is on 240's, so you may get a hp or two, but if you already have a fresh filter in there its not gonna be worth your money to get a K&N.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

K, thanks guys i am not gonna buy one. I am not interested in modding out my 240 so there is no point in getting one. I thought maby it would add alot of mileage.


----------

